# New Member



## roybs12 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey guys, 
New member here.. Really glad to be here.. Hope to find new friends to share my ideas and also to get suggestions and bits of advice.... thank you so much for having me here...


----------



## JCraver (Jan 5, 2018)

Welcome.

Where are you from, and what do you do?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2018)

Welcome and Happy New Year!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 5, 2018)

Welcome!

Jump in.....the water's fine.


----------



## roybs12 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you so much, for your warm welcome...


----------



## SilasKern (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! Cheers!


----------

